# Hello all! :)



## wildrose (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi! My name is Rachel. I've been keeping mice as pets for around 2 years now. I'm a college student living in KC, and I really hope to start breeding for show in the near future.. I've bred some pet store quality and although its fun, its just not helping better the standard. I love mice and know some genetics, but I'm still learning. I'm really hoping this site gives me an opportunity to meet some breeders near me and buy some mice!


----------



## AllieMouse (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi Rachel  Can we see pictures of your muses?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Rachel! I am in Wichita, KS. Good to see someone nearby!!


----------



## wildrose (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice to meet you, TinyHart. The computer with all my pictures on it has a virus right now that we're trying to deal with. I'm hoping the virus doesn't wipe everything out.  I'll do phone pics tomorrow though as its a little after midnight here. Right now I only have 5 meece.

Here's a picture of the last litter I bred. Literally the ONLY picture of mice on this computer. These guys turned out all agouti. Still have 3 of them and they're some of the tamest mice I've had. 









Right now I also have one recessive yellow buck named Bono. He's a really pretty color (at least to me!) but so skittish. I bought him a month ago at least and still can't hold him without him freaking out.

And last but not least there's Mose who is, i'm guessing, really bad chocolate? I'll let you guys judge tomorrow by the pictures. He's fairly tame though for a petshop mousey.

I'm probably not going to breed any of these guys since it wouldn't accomplish much... except maybe fulfil my need to see adorable baby mice lol.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you Wildrose (what a pretty name)
:welcome1

I hope you will locate a breeder somewhere near to yourself and get some lovely show mice!


----------



## wildrose (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks Tratallen, me too! Love the muse avatar.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

:dance


----------



## wildrose (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey here's Bono. He didn't want to hold still lol. I took it with my phone so its crappy and a pretty big image so I hope it fits. Hes a chubster.










Sorry I have no idea how to resize....


----------

